# Dogwood?



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I got this piece of wood from Kevin in some trading we did for a piece of equipment. He believes it came from @woodintyuuu . Very tight grain and dense. I turned a piece from @SENC that looks very much like it. Any help would in identifying it would be great. 

Rodney














Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 24, 2016)

@Bigdrowdy1 jamaician dogwood


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 24, 2016)

AHH !! Tank Ya Muan


----------



## phinds (Jan 24, 2016)

Rodney, I've never seen any Jamaican dogwood but I assume that Cliff knows what it is since it came from him, but be aware that "Jamaican dogwood" (Piscidia spp) has no relationship to the wood that is called "dogwood" in the USA (Cornus spp) except that they are both wood. They are not even in the same family, much less the same genus.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks guys Here is a call from @SENC wood.








Thanks guys

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)

Cliff had sent me some Jamaican Dogwood previously and I do think I included a piece in one of the packages I sent, so I agree that is what you have. Nice stuff, and nice call!


----------



## phinds (Jan 24, 2016)

Son of a gun. When I looked at my anatomy site to see what the end grain might look like that I have had, I found out two things. First, I was wrong to say I'd never seen Jamaican dogwood; I have pics of a sample but they never made it to the site because it's fairly obscure, and second, what the end grain most resembles is Jamaican dogwood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2016)

I was waiting for that post Paul, since I would guess it was one of my samples you are speaking of.


----------



## phinds (Jan 24, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> I was waiting for that post Paul, since I would guess it was one of my samples you are speaking of.


Doesn't have your scribble on it, but I think it was one of yours.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------

